# Brembo GT's (Seat Leon Cupra R) NO GROUP BUY!!



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I have done some searching and can see that some of you have this 4 pot brake set up. Roughly how much was it and would you say it's worth it? The Seat website list it as £1450 for calipers, carriers, braided hoses and discs. Can it be bought elsewhere for under £1000?

I want a set!!!

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

£1000 you can get better setups :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think you can get Brembo junior set up for around £1k - that would be my preference. 

Charlie


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

You can get them for £1000?

Are they not very good? I assumed a slightly larger rotor with a 4pot caliper would be great upgrade.

Unless you've had multiple set ups it's going to be impossible to say which is better...

I had considered a rear Porsche set up or the R32/V6 set up but they're only 2 pots and not much less £££...

The Brembo Junior fits the standard 312's doesn't it?? Sureley 323mm's are better?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have 996 rear porsche 4 pots with 325mm disks mate that seems a good set up to me.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I can supply you some 996 rear 4 pots (pm me if your intrested)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

there is a pukka brake set up for sale here :

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=156920

I have the 993 bi turbo set up, very impressed with the performance and cost of replacement parts :


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

I have seen Brembo junior set for 899€
Doh OEM in Cupra R not in TT :x


----------



## 4man (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi mate

I have just fitted the Brembo set up and i am super impressed. 
Very firm pedal and really effortless to slow down. I can't imagine a better road set up.
I had an R32 set up but was never impressed and they where very heavy.

I got mine through the forums, its also worth keeping an eye out on Ebay they sometimes appear on there.
Alternatively buy an Autosport ticket and go and see Brembo. A mate of mine got a junior GT kit (Leon Cupra R Kit) with drilled discs for £800 at the show. Going to see them about some drilled discs myself


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine are very good mate, much better than oem brakes.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

The GT Discs are 323mm x 28mm i have this set up with Ferodo DS Performance brake pads i am very happy and think it is a excellent fast road set up. :twisted:

DAZ 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I have the Brembo kit with Ferodo DS2500 pads, LCR plain discs (changed to these from drilled :wink along with uprated brake fluid. I am very happy with this setup. I 'drive on my brakes' and the firm pedal and sure-footed retardation is just perfect.

Whenever I drive other cars, including TTs with standard brakes, I always think the car is not going to stop :roll: It's just simply night and day if you're asking me  I don't think there is any purpose in going beyond this stage for blasting road use IMHO.

Joe


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I agree Joe and will be fitting the LCR plain discs when the drilled ones are done.

DAZ 8)


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Just bought some brembo's off ebay Seat cupra, discs are shot but i got the carriers, £120 bargin. Just having them shot and repainted. On the look out for a bargain on some 323mm discs, dont want too spend too much!!!!
Tim


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

timdu said:


> Just bought some brembo's off ebay Seat cupra, discs are shot but i got the carriers, £120 bargin. Just having them shot and repainted. On the look out for a bargain on some 323mm discs, dont want too spend too much!!!!
> Tim


Well done mate try PMing Charlie (TT spares) for the discs.

DAZ


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the same set up as Ian222 with porsche 996 four pot front brakes on a 325mm disc and also a 300mm rear upgrade.
I got all this for less than a grand from DaveB1970.
This is a good set up - the weight saving alone is unbelievable and really seems to be noticeable when cornering.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

timdu said:


> Just bought some brembo's off ebay Seat cupra, discs are shot but i got the carriers, £120 bargin. Just having them shot and repainted. On the look out for a bargain on some 323mm discs, dont want too spend too much!!!!
> Tim


There are bargains to be had i see it as it all depends what you are using the car for.But having said that i have done track days with no problems. :twisted:

DAZ 8)


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)

Well i'm in the proccess of buying the backdraft kit off Aaron[Accmurry] so was on the look out for a brake upgrade.
Tim


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Matt B said:


> I have the same set up as Ian222 with porsche 996 four pot front brakes on a 325mm disc and also a 300mm rear upgrade.
> I got all this for less than a grand from DaveB1970.
> This is a good set up - *the weight saving alone is unbelievable and really seems to be noticeable when cornering*.


You saying that that lot weighs less than the OEM set up?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a set of new Brembo Seat upgrade kit for sale, I think they are 5x112 though, I can do them at a special price, PM me if interested!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same set up as Ian222 with porsche 996 four pot front brakes on a 325mm disc and also a 300mm rear upgrade.
> ...


Yes, absolutely.
TBH the front weighs substantially less, and the back weighs slightly more than OEM but the overall effect is definite.
Put it this way, I carried a big plastic box into Lee's unit when I took it to him for fitting. And I carried the same plastic box out with all of the OEM stuff inside and believe me the OEM stuff weighs a god damned tonne. You would only have to pick up one of the porsche calipers to know what I am talking about.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I have to agree the OME stuff is very heavy.

DAZ


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

These are on Ebay now

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Same with everything.

Standard springs and shocks weigh so much more than KW coilovers.

OEM Cats and downpipe all seem heavier.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I cant belive the 312mm single pot weigh more than my Cayeene 6 pots, but I awai to be proved wrong as havent fitted yet. I feel like popee when I even pick the things up off my desk :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Double post...oops


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

was said:


> I have the 993 bi turbo set up, very impressed with the performance and cost of replacement parts :


This is the same as what I have for sale viewtopic.php?f=15&t=156929


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work on the caliper paint :lol: He should've got them powdercoated!



markypoo said:


> These are on Ebay now
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I've managed to find a supplier of this Leon Cupra Brembo Sport kit who is interested in a group buy.

I can get 4 brand new kits for £700 each. That's new 4 pot Brembo calipers, carriers, 323mm discs and pads, I think it also includes the braided hoses. This kit bolts straight on with no modifications!

This kit retails for £1450 from Seat,

shown here
Official Seat Brembos

Would anyone be interested in a set?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

GRE608Y said:


> I've managed to find a supplier of this Leon Cupra Brembo Sport kit who is interested in a group buy.
> 
> I can get 4 brand new kits for £700 each. That's new 4 pot Brembo calipers, carriers, 323mm discs and pads, I think it also includes the braided hoses. This kit bolts straight on with no modifications!
> 
> ...


 Yeah I am be interested in this.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

GRE608Y said:


> I've managed to find a supplier of this Leon Cupra Brembo Sport kit who is interested in a group buy.
> 
> I can get 4 brand new kits for £700 each. That's new 4 pot Brembo calipers, carriers, 323mm discs and pads, I think it also includes the braided hoses. This kit bolts straight on with no modifications!
> 
> ...


Very good price that.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

GT junior kit is great IMO, so much better than the standard set up.

Whenever I get back in the passat of the Mrs Focus you really appreciate the brakes on the TT.

Love mine 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

GRE608Y said:


> I've managed to find a supplier of this Leon Cupra Brembo Sport kit who is interested in a group buy.
> 
> I can get 4 brand new kits for £700 each. That's new 4 pot Brembo calipers, carriers, 323mm discs and pads, I think it also includes the braided hoses. This kit bolts straight on with no modifications!
> 
> ...


Yes, i'd been keen on a set at that price Greg 
PM me if you like
Rich


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you will find your supplier may only have access to 1 set of these brakes, as I purchased the other 3 kits that were available at the special price!!!

PM me if anyones interested.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt R said:


> I think you will find your supplier may only have access to 1 set of these brakes, as I purchased the other 3 kits that were available at the special price!!!
> 
> PM me if anyones interested.


Why do you want people to PM you? Whats to hide, if you want to sell them on here put them up in the for sale forum with your price as per? Strange way of doing sales and may even be against the rules.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

so these secret sets ...are they the 5 x 112 posted earlier

Greg assume yours are 5 x 100 and does your supplier have enough sets to do a group buy ... are there limitations on numbers to acheive the £700 and is the offer timebound .... is anything else required or is it straight replace for OEM


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

I have absolutely nothing to hide, I will advertise them when I have the kits arrive tomorrow and I can post pictures of the whole kits, I have done business with KentishTT recently who came to my place of work to collect parts.

If I have broken rules then I apologise but thought I may actually be doing some people a favour on here by offering a cheap set of brakes???

I do actually own a Mk1 V6TT, probably the lowest mileage one in the country in Manual. so its not like I am just here to sell product either.

If people are not interested thats fine.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Brembo Gt kit is a great set up IMO. Currently using Ferodo DS2500 pads and works a treat. Love it..


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, no more group buy from me, Matt R bought the sets from the same supplier.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Blimey thats a tad harsh IMO. Someone sets up a group buy and someone else buys em all to sell on? IS that right?

Whats the price from MattR then for these?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

When money is available........... i am slo going to look into geting the set up MattB has on his car

as well as other things i want....................... my shopping list is massive haha :lol:

:mrgreen:


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> I can get 4 brand new kits for £700 each. That's new 4 pot Brembo calipers, carriers, 323mm discs and pads, I think it also includes the braided hoses. This kit bolts straight on with no modifications!


Does the kit fits on 17" alloy??


----------



## woody5479 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to ask an unrelated question but you guys seem very knowledgeable about brakes!! I've got a set Porsche 996 front calipers arriving on Friday but could anyone tell me whether I'm going to need spacers to fit them? I've searched and can only find posts on rear 996 calipers or the huge 6 pots. I've got 18" Nuvolari's with ET35 so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

swfblade said:


> Blimey thats a tad harsh IMO. Someone sets up a group buy and someone else buys em all to sell on? IS that right?
> 
> Whats the price from MattR then for these?


Ok,

Lets clear this one up,

I work in the trade,I I had access to the exact same stock that Greg had access to, I put my money where my mouth is and actually purchased them for stock. I think you will find the other people were speculating to sell before they bought the stock. That is the reason why greg no longer has access to them. These kits were released by VWUK as obsolete stock to them. 4 were available and I purchased 3 for stock.

There is no group buy if you cannot supply!!

My 3 are also provisionally sold now, possibly including one set to greg for less than the original price qouted in this thread!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Slightly off topic...

Do these Brembo GTs fit the 3.2?

...and if so, is it simply a straight swap? ...what are the part numbers? :?

Cheers
Saj


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt R said:


> swfblade said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey thats a tad harsh IMO. Someone sets up a group buy and someone else buys em all to sell on? IS that right?
> ...


All very strange. Group buy then no group buy. Then you buy them all and only sell via PM less than the original group buy price and not put your own group buy price up or put in the for sale section. Just seems a strange way to go about things. Oh well whatever.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing strange, I intended to put them up for sale on here once I actually have receipt of them which is tomorrow morning. Like I said oyu can't have a group buy with no stock, I had already bought them before the other party that Greg was sourcing them from had the chance. I am not looking to make a fortune on them just thought they would be easy to sell and make a small profit. I am not going to gain anything personally from selling them, I actually work for a large VW dealer, we bought them for stock and are now looking to sell them.

I am also asking for less money than the supposed group buy was going to be.

Maybe I should just stick them on Ebay and make more money if this is the way you lot behave! :mrgreen:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

les said:


> Matt R said:
> 
> 
> > swfblade said:
> ...


Thanks for clearing it up Matt. The mechanic who was sourcing these for me told me they were available for a limited time, he didn't tell me where he was getting them from or who else had access to them, he didn't buy them and so they were sold to Matt. I believed I was buying them from Seat at a discounted rate and didn't realise it was obsolete stock. It turns out not to be a loss at all as Matt is selling them for less than I was offered them!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Nothing strange, I intended to put them up for sale on here once I actually have receipt of them which is tomorrow morning. Like I said oyu can't have a group buy with no stock, I had already bought them before the other party that Greg was sourcing them from had the chance. I am not looking to make a fortune on them just thought they would be easy to sell and make a small profit. I am not going to gain anything personally from selling them, I actually work for a large VW dealer, we bought them for stock and are now looking to sell them.
> 
> I am also asking for less money than the supposed group buy was going to be.
> 
> Maybe I should just stick them on Ebay and make more money if this is the way you lot behave! :mrgreen:


Behave? :lol: We have a for sale section and a group buy section. You decided to jump on somebody's group buy and not post your own up or offer them in the for sale section. Yeah I do find that strange to be honest. BTW nothing wrong with putting them up on eBay either if you wish but if you want to start a group buy then do so and if you want to put them in the for sale section that's fine as well.  I just think such things should be conducted in the right manner, perhaps you see a problem with that or in fact think it strange who knows :wink:

BTW I also get a little twitchy when somebody with only a handful of posts offers bargains on here but thats just me but i'm sure your an honourable member and seller. :roll:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry I I offended you les, I didn't realise this forum is worse than a detention centre! :roll:

If you have any doubts of me or my credentials, have a look at my username on TSN, I have sold lots of Genuine VAG parts to various members on there for the last 5 years+, as previously stated on this thread I am only a newbie on here as I just bought a Mk1 V6TT in September as my weekend toy. I don't know why you have such an issue maybe you should be the moderator of this forum.

Greg certainly doesn't have an issue, I have been PM'ing him today regarding this!

BTW there is now no need for a seperate post in the For Sale/Group Buy Forum as they are now all sold. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Sorry I I offended you les, I didn't realise this forum is worse than a detention centre! :roll:
> 
> If you have any doubts of me or my credentials, have a look at my username on TSN, I have sold lots of Genuine VAG parts to various members on there for the last 5 years+, as previously stated on this thread I am only a newbie on here as I just bought a Mk1 V6TT in September as my weekend toy. I don't know why you have such an issue maybe you should be the moderator of this forum.
> 
> ...


 Offended :lol: Not given to over exaggerations are we :wink: However good for you. Thanks for the suggestion I should be a moderator I will bare your suggestion in mind. Good luck with the sales like I said I am sure all is well.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

SAJ77 said:


> Slightly off topic...
> 
> Do these Brembo GTs fit the 3.2?
> 
> ...


Talking to Ed at APS a while back he said the 3.2 brakes are just as good as the brembos. Save your money mate unless you just want the bling factor.

The 3.2 rotors are bigger IIRC


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic...
> ...


Cheers for that. I was just curious more than anything although I am not overly impressed with the standard set up.

I'm due to get my pads renewed soon (discs seem ok) been doing a search on here for what pads to buy - so many suggestions!! All i have deduced from reading the posts is EBC are no good (more negative posts than positive), Mintex don't make the relevant ones anymore, Ferodo are great but need lots of energy going through them to function and the standard OEM are good! :lol:

Tempted with the Ferodos but not sure what they would be like on a standard set up?? I may make a new thread for opinions..

Saj (sorry for going off topic!)


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry but I am with Les on this one. This thread is pointless. They are up for sale and a good price quoted. Who cares who is selling them. Then they are all gone by PMs and none left. If you've not been on the TT forum long and your first post is hijacking someones group buy and then selling them by PMs then that says a lot. Not saying you can't be trusted but actions are everything.

Next time let's all play a bit fair and first come first serve via actual posts in the right section. My money is as good as the nexts and if your on here at the right time on the right day then u deserve to get a good deal with a chance of actually getting something.

Lastly everyone on here are very good and don't waste ppls time on group buys and things so if you intend on staying and offering good deals then perhaps a better selection of words and manner of conduct should be first.

No ill feeling intended and I hope we get some kits up for sale. I've got a mastercard itching for a purchase!

Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Rudetesh99 said:


> I'm sorry but I am with Les on this one. This thread is pointless. They are up for sale and a good price quoted. Who cares who is selling them. Then they are all gone by PMs and none left. If you've not been on the TT forum long and your first post is hijacking someones group buy and then selling them by PMs then that says a lot. Not saying you can't be trusted but actions are everything.
> 
> Next time let's all play a bit fair and first come first serve via actual posts in the right section. My money is as good as the nexts and if your on here at the right time on the right day then u deserve to get a good deal with a chance of actually getting something.
> 
> ...


Thanks, exactly my sentiments and feelings hence my post. 
I never suggested anything dishonest was going on just that is was a strange way to conduct sales and that we have forums to post both group buys and items for sale. Hi jacking another's group buy is hardly the way to go about such IMO. I expressed my interest and the next thing you know somebody else has taken over it. There is the right way to go about things but many more ways not to and this was done via the later IMO. I recently did a group buy so know what I am talking about and those that took advantage of it got a good deal and it was conducted as a group buy should be as many know.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Can the original post be amended please Greg as I have just wasted time reading what I thought was going to be a group buy, have better things to waste time on :x


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

Get over it les! :mrgreen:

I haven't taken over anyones group buy, the facts are that I owned the stock before anyone else did, what was being offered didn't actually exist as I had already purchased them before I even read this thread, I didn't purchase them with the intention of gazumping someones groupbuy.

The original poster doesn't have an issue, seems strange you do and you are even interested just stirring the pot so to seem.

I have tried to clear this whole issue up but you just can't let it rest can you?

I have decided now that as I broke the rules I am withdrawing the offer and they are now no longer for sale to anyone on the TT Forum, I will sell them elsewhere, sorry guys who have PM'd me but les has just runined your day!

About time this thread was closed!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL lets blame Les for everything? It was your strange activities that got people asking questions, then as soon as someone challenges those motives, you blame them and say its no longer for sale?! Thats also a tad strange in my mind... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Get over it les! :mrgreen:
> 
> I haven't taken over anyones group buy, the facts are that I owned the stock before anyone else did, what was being offered didn't actually exist as I had already purchased them before I even read this thread, I didn't purchase them with the intention of gazumping someones groupbuy.
> 
> ...


Was it your original post? Was it your group buy? Now you are withdrawing your sales what a T***T you surely are. Tell you what mate why don't you do one all together we would all be much better off without the likes of you on here. I'm not the only one who thinks you did what you did was the wrong way to conduct yourself. I think you should be banned mate for what you have done to the guys you SAY you have sold them to. Either you can't take criticism for the way you have handled this or your a con man. You have certainly conned the guys on here who have ordered them off you in good faith. Do us all a favour, there's a strong smell of a rat.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 21, 2009)

Fine.

I am certainly not a conman, Les why don't you send me your phone number and I will call you and discuss it! It would be a damn site easier than typing essays. KentishTT has met me recently and knows all about me and what I can add to this forum, really sorry you feel this way. Why don't you PM him if you have any doubts?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Fine.
> 
> I am certainly not a conman, Les why don't you send me your phone number and I will call you and discuss it! It would be a damn site easier than typing essays. KentishTT has met me recently and knows all about me and what I can add to this forum, really sorry you feel this way. Why don't you PM him if you have any doubts?


 I have said all that needs to be said and have nothing to hide or retract. I have replied to your PM stating as such. wasn't me who started name calling etc. I didn't like the way you were conducting business it's as simple as that. Then you go spit the dummy and throw your rattle out of the pram and take it out of the members on here. That was very good of you I don't think and yeah go on blame me for that it's all my fault. :roll: I have nothing more to say on it and it's time this thread was put to bed. However one last point. Why not prove you are a genuine guy (which I have said you probably are all along ) and do the correct thing for once and sell to the guys who contacted you to buy them?


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Just to try and put the record straight once and for all on this guys.

As one of the first to register interest & commit to buy in all this (see page 3 of thread), I have just arranged to purchase said kit from Matt R, a genuine guy, who has honoured that commitment. 
He does, as he stated in earlier posts, work for a large VW dealership, on behalf of which he had already purchased these surplus kits prior to Greg's supplier. 
Separating the wood from the trees, I believe that Matt originally entered the thread not to 'highjack' a group buy but to prevent potentially numerous posters registering interest in what was seen as a group buy but which had, in reality, limited availability (there were only 3 sets).

I hope this thread can now be put to bed on a positive note.
Rich


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

very strange goings on in here!!

how did this matt fella know about the tt forum and this group buy? all a bit odd really :?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> very strange goings on in here!!
> 
> how did this matt fella know about the tt forum and this group buy? all a bit odd really :?


He joined on the 21st August................................................ but that was probably too difficult for you to find out


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

triplefan said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > very strange goings on in here!!
> ...


really? what's your username? where is your location? i would work it out for myself but it's probably too difficult.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Mods

Can this thread be deleted? Seems to be causing problems left right and centre. I'm still on the look for a cheap kit hoping someone comes and saves the day!

Thanks


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Clearly a mis-understanding that has got out of hand

Was such a good offer that got people all excited

Matt R through your contacts in the trade are you likely to be able to offer anything like this again in the future, or was it just a case of right place right time

Cheers


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

4 kits is hardly a group buy is it!

hopefully matt will be beneficial to the forum and have further deals to offer.....do me a deal on a 3.2 v6 front bumper ... the ppl on here are vultures when one comes up...... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## liquid187 (Dec 3, 2009)

hi do you still have the seat leon brembo kits four sale?? if so just email me and let me no thanks


----------



## longshanks (Feb 15, 2009)

there's only one way to settle this...............










:lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

marcelloTTc said:


> Does the kit fits on 17" alloy??


My Brembo kit sits behind my standard Audi six spoke 17 inch wheels with no spacers needed. There's plenty of room:









Joe


----------



## turbo_terrific (Jul 16, 2002)

les said:


> Was it your original post? Was it your group buy? Now you are withdrawing your sales what a T***T you surely are. Tell you what mate why don't you do one all together we would all be much better off without the likes of you on here. I'm not the only one who thinks you did what you did was the wrong way to conduct yourself. I think you should be banned mate for what you have done to the guys you SAY you have sold them to. Either you can't take criticism for the way you have handled this or your a con man. You have certainly conned the guys on here who have ordered them off you in good faith. Do us all a favour, there's a strong smell of a rat.


I've just read this thread from start to finish....it seems to go thus:

Poster A asks about brakes
(lots of replies)
poster A suggests a 'group buy' for some limited stock, amending his original thread.
poster B mentions he's already bought most of the stock poster A had offered for a 'group buy' and will sell it to members once he's received it.
poster A confirms stock is now gone and gets a set from poster B for less then the non-existant 'group buy' price
posters C, D, E, F et al get all uppity with poster B, despite poster B sorting poster A out with what he wanted in the first place.

Grow up guys. poster B (Matt) has acted very professionally IMO sorting the OP out. It's petty threads like these that keep me away from boards unless I actually need info.....


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

TTCool said:


> marcelloTTc said:
> 
> 
> > Does the kit fits on 17" alloy??
> ...


Seven? Are you sure? Is that your final answer?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Fictorious said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > marcelloTTc said:
> ...


Sorry about that  I've corrected the mistake :roll:

Joe


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

TTCool said:


> marcelloTTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe for replay...


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

turbo_terrific said:


> Grow up guys. poster B (Matt) has acted very professionally IMO sorting the OP out. It's petty threads like these that keep me away from boards unless I actually need info.....


Dont think there is any need to resurrect something that has gone, its all bygones now. Plus I for one don't need someone telling me to grow up. Let it go, its all done and dusted.


----------



## turbo_terrific (Jul 16, 2002)

swfblade said:


> Dont think there is any need to resurrect something that has gone, its all bygones now. Plus I for one don't need someone telling me to grow up. Let it go, its all done and dusted.


LMAO!!

Oh dear....... :roll:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

D'oh a dear, a female dear? :lol:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I had no idea I could've caused such chaos on the forum! And I can't believe this is still going on!

Out of interest, did anyone get their brakes from Matt?


----------

